# Best Betta Tank--Hex 5 or something longer than tall?



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello all, 

My brand new betta is in a 2 gallon tank currently but I'd rather just get him a 5 gallon tank and save myself the stress of worrying him and about him as I've been doing these past few days. My questions:

1/As far as I can tell, the Marineland Hexagon 5 is the most popular tank around but wouldn't a betta be happier in a tank longer than it is tall as he could then swim back and forth better? True or not true? Any recommendations for a longer 5 gallon tank that has a filtration system as good as the Hexagon one seems to have? I'd rather not spend over $60. 

2/Are there notches in the Hex 5 into which I can insert the under gravel mini-heater I bought? (The heater is meant for 1-3 gallon tanks but I had to unplug it because it raised the temp above 85 degrees. The tank temp with just room temperature is 80 so I thought it might work for a 5 gallon tank.)

That's it for now. Thank you very much for lending me your expertise. My betta doesn't seem very happy now and I'd very much like him to have the best home he can.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I hate the hex 5 - extremely difficult to access the tank with how the top/lid is designed. The corner 5 is way better - I don't know about the other models.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Buy the biggest tank you can afford and for which you have room. Trust me, at some point you will most likely want to add tankmates or get more Bettas. 

IMO, rectangle tanks are better for the reason you suggest. However, this seems a good deal for an 8 gallon and is under $60.00. I have purchased from TruAqua in the past.

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-curved-corner-tank-cc-a8.html

And this one is 4.2 but only $10 cheaper:

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-curved-corner-tank-cc-a4.html


----------



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Buy the biggest tank you can afford and for which you have room. Trust me, at some point you will most likely want to add tankmates or get more Bettas.
> 
> IMO, rectangle tanks are better for the reason you suggest. However, this seems a good deal for an 8 gallon and is under $60.00. I have purchased from TruAqua in the past.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I can already see the fish mania beginning but I want to stave it off if possible.  The tank I have is meant for an aquaponics system but I already know I'm never going to use it like that while this betta is in it. Do you know of any 5 gallon rectangles with filters gentle enough for bettas?


----------



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I hate the hex 5 - extremely difficult to access the tank with how the top/lid is designed. The corner 5 is way better - I don't know about the other models.


 Thanks! Do you know if the Corner 5 filtration system is as good? I've read that it's awkward and filtration is my biggest issue.

My big hesitation with the Hex 5 (besides shape) is that he won't like to go to the surface because I read the filtration can create strong surface movement. He seemed very stressed by the submersible filter I had in the 2 gallon (he's only been with me for two days though).


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

anothernewbetta said:


> Thanks! Do you know if the Corner 5 filtration system is as good? I've read that it's awkward and filtration is my biggest issue.
> 
> My big hesitation with the Hex 5 (besides shape) is that he won't like to go to the surface because I read the filtration can create strong surface movement. He seemed very stressed by the submersible filter I had in the 2 gallon (he's only been with me for two days though).


The corner 5 has the same eclipse filtration system as all the others. It's not awkward - if I were home I would take a video for you. 

I kept a betta in the 5 hex and had no trouble whatsoever with too much flow. Part of the problem many people fail to realize is that fish have muscles just like us, and like us if they don't use them they lose them. These fish are not provided any room to swim or any current, probably for their whole lives...up till when you bring them home. Plain and simple - the fish are out of shape and physically weak. A fish might appear to struggle with current at first, but IME it doesn't take long for them to become strong enough to own the current. Putting decor in the tank will break up the water flow, providing areas with less current and places for them to rest in the meantime.

I had the same problem with my ex's goldfish. It lived in a 10 gallon with a dinky little filter as managed to grow to some 6 inches long. When I upgraded the fish to a 29 with a more serious filter, the goldfish had trouble swimming at first and would use the intake as a way of grounding itself to rest. As time went on the fish swam for longer and longer periods until it was a normal fish again.


----------



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I kept a betta in the 5 hex and had no trouble whatsoever with too much flow. Part of the problem many people fail to realize is that fish have muscles just like us, and like us if they don't use them they lose them. These fish are not provided any room to swim or any current, probably for their whole lives...up till when you bring them home. Plain and simple - the fish are out of shape and physically weak. A fish might appear to struggle with current at first, but IME it doesn't take long for them to become strong enough to own the current. Putting decor in the tank will break up the water flow, providing areas with less current and places for them to rest in the meantime.


 That makes a lot of sense, thanks! My betta seemed so scared of his first filter, I felt terrible but I'll see how the Penn Plax Smallworld works in his two gallon and then upgrade to a 5 gallon.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I think name-brand tank "kits," designed with a general, average fish population in mind, are not always right for keeping Betta. Not to mention the cost. 

A simple 5g rectangular glass tank--- with a sponge filter or small HOB and a good-quality adjustable heater and a desk-lamp--- costs less than a kit-tank, and provides you with exactly what you need without having to replace inappropriate elements.

It may take a little research, but you'll have a better set-up in the long run.


----------



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> I think name-brand tank "kits," designed with a general, average fish population in mind, are not always right for keeping Betta. Not to mention the cost.
> 
> A simple 5g rectangular glass tank--- with a sponge filter or small HOB and a good-quality adjustable heater and a desk-lamp--- costs less than a kit-tank, and provides you with exactly what you need without having to replace inappropriate elements.
> 
> It may take a little research, but you'll have a better set-up in the long run.


 Thanks! Can you please recommend a good sponge filer and heater if I were to get a regular tank?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

For sponge filters, this will give you enough info to ask good questions.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ts-accessories/sponge-filter-tutorial-318602/

For a heater, any adjustable heater in the $20 price range will give you reliable service. Eheim, ViaAqua, Hydor, Aqueon, Aquatop. 
This is the least expemsive reliable heater I know of: Amazon.com: Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini, 25-Watt: Pet Supplies


----------



## peeptoad (Jul 19, 2013)

Everybody's experience is different, but my fish used to be housed in the Hex 5 tank and he was extremely stressed by the filter current. That, in part (not completely), was the reason he got extremely sick and almost died. 
He was constantly swimming and "window surfing" (fighting with his reflection, which he could see whenever the light in the tank was on). He was never still and never made a bubble nest.

He is now in a 2-gallon bowl with no filter and he is active, but also has periods of rest, and he cannot see his reflection even with the room light on. He definitely seems much healthier and happier. He makes a large bubble nest every time I do a water change.


----------



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

As mentioned by others, each fish has their own unique experiences. I bought the Hex 5 because I had limited space on my desk horizontally but wanted a decent enough size for my betta to live in. 

In my personal experience, my very active and jumpy betta has taken very well to the tank. In fact, he absolutely loves swimming under the filter current (seems to enjoy currents in general...ie when pouring water into the tank from a water bottle during water changes, he likes to swim right at the current). He's been going strong about 6 months now in the tank.

I would say though that if you have the space, I'd go with a rectangular tank. Cleaning algae can be a bit tougher and visually, I find that it's not always easy to quickly spot my fish in the hex.


----------



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

peeptoad said:


> He is now in a 2-gallon bowl with no filter and he is active, but also has periods of rest, and he cannot see his reflection even with the room light on. He definitely seems much healthier and happier. He makes a large bubble nest every time I do a water change.


 O, dear, I suppose there are no clear cut answers. Can you tell me how often and how much you do water changes for a 2 gallon unfiltered tank? I did one 20% change 2 days after I got him and my plan was to do 20% every 3 days until my new filter comes. And a 100% change once a week? I'm afraid it'll be stressful for him since he seems naturally timid.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Fish get used to water changes. I would not worry about stressing them - any incurred stress is fleeting as it will be gone right after.


----------



## peeptoad (Jul 19, 2013)

anothernewbetta said:


> O, dear, I suppose there are no clear cut answers. Can you tell me how often and how much you do water changes for a 2 gallon unfiltered tank? I did one 20% change 2 days after I got him and my plan was to do 20% every 3 days until my new filter comes. And a 100% change once a week? I'm afraid it'll be stressful for him since he seems naturally timid.


For my 2-gallon I do twice weekly water changes: one 100% change and one either 50% or 100%. My fish does not seem stressed by this, but I preheat the water a bit for him, so as not to shock him. He seems to do very well with this change schedule.
Every fish is probably a bit different... I also change up the plants in the bowl occasionally to keep him interested in his environment. This is what works for my little guy to keep him healthy/happy.


----------

